
China has become a major player in AI - tim_sw
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/27/technology/china-us-ai-artificial-intelligence.html
======
deepnotderp
"United States, where artificial intelligence was pioneered and established."

Assuming this is talking about deep learning, I wish this myth would die, but
it's repeated again and again, by people like Ted Cruz and media outlets with
little knowledge.

Deep learning was pioneered in Canada, _not_ the US....

~~~
friedman23
Artificial intelligence was pioneered in the US and you have to be insane to
say that it wasn't established in it also.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artificial_intelligence#Histor...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artificial_intelligence#History)

>The field of AI research was born at a workshop at Dartmouth College in
1956.[18] Attendees Allen Newell (CMU), Herbert Simon (CMU), John McCarthy
(MIT), Marvin Minsky (MIT) and Arthur Samuel (IBM) became the founders and
leaders of AI research.[19] They and their students produced programs that the
press described as "astonishing":[20] computers were winning at checkers,
solving word problems in algebra, proving logical theorems and speaking
English.[21] By the middle of the 1960s, research in the U.S. was heavily
funded by the Department of Defense[22] and laboratories had been established
around the world.[23] AI's founders were optimistic about the future: Herbert
Simon predicted, "machines will be capable, within twenty years, of doing any
work a man can do." Marvin Minsky agreed, writing, "within a generation ...
the problem of creating 'artificial intelligence' will substantially be
solved."[24]

~~~
deepnotderp
Again, I was assuming this is talking about deep learning. I understand that
hating on deep learning is popular, but the current AI boom, including AlphaGo
(which triggered the Chinese interest in AI according to this article) is
driven by deep learning.

~~~
yeukhon
Got reference to back this up? AlphaGo research is done by Deepmind which is
London-based. Google, Facebook and Baidu all have labs in various of non-U.S
locations, but I would bet the vast majority of research labeled as "deep
learning" would be papers originated from the U.S. although if someone would
build a tool to do just that...

~~~
deepnotderp
Deep nets made AlphaGo successful, which came from Canada primarily. Also,
deep mind is chock full of Canadian deep learning graduates, ie Alex graves.

------
chucksmash
Interesting that the article is in the top ten twice. Is the dupe detector
down?

~~~
microcolonel
Posted three times as well. :- P

------
SirLJ
It's all about the money...

